# 2011 August fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the eighth of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. It is starting to feel like spring is on the way, but the cool weather species are still well and truly on the chew for those brave enough to don their woolen undies (with or without trapdoor - the choice is yours) and have a crack. As always, three random prizes are up for grabs courtesy of our generous sponsor Sailing Scene - all entries (even tales of woe) are eligible for one of these random prizes - if you go fishing during the comp period you'd be mad not to enter!

The August comp will run from *this Saturday August 6th to Sunday August 14th*. Please post all entries in this thread.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.

Any questions, please shoot me a PM.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Um....yeah. So the August fishing comp is still on folks, and you have until Sunday to catch yourself an entry.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Name of Angler: Ado
Date Caught: 12/08/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW - Mummaga Lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15lb fireline, 20lb leader (my snapper outfit), stradic 2500, sx48 with a big snaplink swivel
Conditions (optional): Unsettled and 14 degree water
Other Comments (optional): On the troll, using the wrong gear, wrong technique and wrong lure


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've just been sent a photo on my iphone that makes me doubt that :?


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Name of Angler: rob316
Date Caught: 14 Aug 2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld Wellington point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Estuary cod 38cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb line , 2-4kg rod , 5 inch berkley gulp pilchard minnow style
Conditions (optional): 9 knots s/w winds relatively calm...small chop
Other Comments (optional): released along with 2 legal squire that morning


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

rob316 said:


> Other Comments (optional): released along with 2 legal squire that morning


Good choice on submitting the cod. I have a feeling the 'legal squire' may be about to be usurped.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Name of Angler: KingDan
Date Caught: 14 Aug 2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld Maroochy River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Giant Trevally - 58cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 3 inch berkley gulp t-tail pumpkin seed, lightly weighted
Conditions (optional): 5-10 knots, patchy rain and on high tide.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 13-08-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Western Yorke Peninsula
Species Legal Length: 38cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 46cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: TD Tierra rod and shimano ELF 3000c, gulp 4" minnow SP in smelt on 4/0 jig head
Conditions (optional): light winds, smooth conditions


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

62cm. Sixty two bloody centimetres. That's it. You're banned.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> Photo coming soon, (Hurry up Jase)


Ransom?



patwah said:


> Ado missed out


No I didn't. I walked the dogs, went shopping at Woolworths, played hotwheels, checked the PO Box, watcheed the Swans lose .... badly, walked the dogs again ....

OK I missed out. Make it a big one Jase, small unmarked bills.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

patwah said:


> Name of Angler: patwah
> Date Caught: 14-08-11
> State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW South Coast
> Species Legal Length: 38cm
> ...


A lovely fish mate


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

name of fisherman grinner
date 14/08/2011
place jacobs well
lure micro mullett

symetre 6 lb braid 10 lb yamatoyo leader

flathead 45 cm
legal 40 cm

cheers squid


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Name of Angler: Paulsod
Date Caught: 14/08
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld Brays Rock
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 69cm/ sorry didn't weigh it.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Uglystik/20lb line with 40lb leader/Lure laser pro (he didn't stand a chance). :lol: 
Conditions (optional): all over the place
Other Comments (optional): just lucky


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Name of Anglerrewboy
Date Caught: Aug 14th
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Western York Peninsula
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 70cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Nitro Viper rod and Saltist reel /25lb braid 40lb leader Bait...drummer fish on a size 8 circle hook.
Conditions (optional): 
Other Comments (optional): After heading out watching the orange moon set just before a perfect dawn, it was the cream on the cake to catch fish.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That'll do me Drew. I'm banning myself.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name of Angler: southerly
Date Caught: 06-08-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Longreef
Species Legal Length: 30cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 48cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Dawia Certate Hyper 4000, 30lb braid, Wilson 6-8kg live fibre rod
Conditions (optional): light winds, small swell, dropped a serious king on a big pike, all good fun


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Name of Angler: billpatt
Date Caught: Sat 13th
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Wellington Pt
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Squire/Snapper 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb line and leader caught on electric chicken 4" snapback
Conditions (optional): pretty good, sure beats being at work
Other Comments (optional): perfect size to eat in my book. Should upgrade my leader cause I keep getting dusted, but would I get the takes with bigger leader???


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 6/82011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld Wellington Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 40cm (legal = 35cm).
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb fire line, 10lb mono leader and a 2/0 circle hook with a live hardihead attached
Conditions (optional): smooth, no wind and very few fish!
Other Comments (optional): snot weed was everywhere. Fouling baited rigs and completely smothering lures with trebles


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great to see some excellent entries, cheers fellas (was starting to get a little worried  ), it seems August is the month of snapper right round the country. AJD that is the oldest looking 40cm snapper I've ever seen, he has a ripper bump for a little fella. Another day or so for the stragglers to get their entries up and I'll start scoring.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll have to put in a TOW this month. Yes I have caught fish, nice Tailor in the mid 40's again among other fish.I had a fishing mate with me on these trips who I asked politely to take pics for me. Unfortunately after I got him to take a couple up against my ruler he politely did so, however in a way that the ruler was visible but the numbers were not . I think I have learned my lesson now . Although the comp this month is quite intimidating anyway.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

All entries are in and scores have been tallied for the August monthly fishing comp - it was the month of snapper with some beautiful fish coming in from NSW, QLD and SA. 

The third highest scoring fish for the month was Paulsod's 69cm snapper from Bray's Rock in QLD. The second highest score was Ado's thumping 39cm bream from Dalmeny NSW. And the highest score in August was achieved by Drewboy's 70cm snapper from the York Peninsula in SA. Congratulations on the great fish gents, and thanks to all who entered for supporting the AKFF monthly comp.

As always there are three random winners of prizes courtesy of Sailing Scene - and this month the prizes go out to *Ado, Paulsod and Patwah *- can you three please PM me your postal addresses and I'll send out your goodies.

Full scores for the month were:

Drewboy	140
Ado	116
Paulsod	110
Patwah	98
Solatree	92
Kingdan	87
Billpatt	82
Grinner	79
AJD	78
Southerly	76
Rob316	70
Bruus	40

And cumulative scores for the year to date (Solatree is starting to pull away out in front, with Southerly and MrX in pursuit):

Solatree	806
Southerly	663
MrX	654
PaulB	539
Grinner	534
AJD	494
Garmac	471
Float	392
Keza	391
KingDan	390
Bertros	361
Drewboy	358
Billpatt	350
Rob316	331
Junglefisher	288
Marty75	266
Bruus	236
Ronston	232
Josho	222
Paulsod	219
Decay	218
SBD	216
Cid	186
cjbfisher	182
Seawind	180
Mattsadventure	154
Patwah	138
Ado	116
Moysie	112
gcfisho	108
Justcrusin	106
Barrabundy	105
Boydglin	97
Kraley	92
Granpop	72
BigGee	70
Hughman	40
Jords	40
StevenM	1

The September monthly comp will run from Saturday the 3rd to Sunday the 11th of September - stay tuned.


----------

